# welcome java bean!



## darkiss4428

so today i met with a fellow ratforums user (ILoveMyMonsters) to get mr java bean to bring him to his new home ill post pictures later but he is the sweetest rat baby ever! and oh so hansome


----------



## RadiantRatties

Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## darkiss4428

i decided to take java to work with me for bonding time wich is going wonderfully! so i just got a good pic before groom fest


----------



## gotchea

I love him! I'm so happy you got him.


----------



## darkiss4428

he looks a lot like wilder surprisingly, i am loving him he misses his mommy but it will be ok he is asleep on my shoulder kinda using the seat belt as a sling ( i drive slow throwing newspapers)


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Awww!!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Awe he's so cute! It's great that he found a good home with a fellow ratforum user, so that his previous owner can see updates and stuff


----------



## darkiss4428

yea, im glad i found him he ended up sleeping on my head after i got home (kicked all the cats out of the room) he is still a little tense around my boys but sofar they get along well he just wasnt relaxing so i let him sleep on my pillow and he staied there for like 6 hours out like a light and when he realised i was up it was kiss fest my face, hands, arms the works i fed him and checked the bottle i had filled with water for him and he was all over everything exploreing he then spent a few hours with the other boys and now we're back at work


----------



## darkiss4428

so tonight my boss was convinced java was a stuffed animal until i picked him up and showed him, he dose good stuffed animal chewing on things impression lol


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Keep posting pics! He looks like he was pretty happy chilling on your shoulder. How is he with your boys?


----------



## darkiss4428

he is doing MUCH better i am keeping him with me at night while there most active and putting him in there whilr there sleeping he is actuallycurling up with them and they have a little groom ssession before sleeping when i first put him in this seems less stress on him than them running all over the place he is also spending free range with them and starting to play a little with nuka, i have a few more pics i will post in a few minutes ill get some more when i get home


----------



## darkiss4428

arg... this site dosent like pictures


----------



## lovemyfurries

He's lovely


----------



## darkiss4428

i think he is wonderfull i think all rats are


----------



## gotchea

Java is sooooo adorable. My heart melts looking at him!


----------



## darkiss4428

my heart melts watching there groom fest every morning they all groom and popcorn and peep and its so sweet, ohhh he has a mouth on him! he was chewing on the end of my coffie table i came up and said "no sir!" and lightly scratched his back end (not hard just to let him know i was there) he whirled around squeeking like a guiniea pig and chattering untill i picked him up and asked what he was fussing at he was all grooming me after that i've also notice him peeping and chattering a lot to the other boys i know i didn't hurt him he could have thought i was one of the boys at first but it was still adorable


----------



## lovemyfurries




----------



## darkiss4428

ok so i decided to leave java at home.... big mistake! i get to work and EVERYONE is asking where he is and my boss actually told me to go home and get him! everyone is soo in love with him they are getting used to seeing him even the people who think he is gross were looking for him


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh that is sooo cute. You have a nice boss. Did you go get him?


----------



## darkiss4428

yea i did he loves riding with me he sits on my dash of the car i drive when im stopped and loves all the attention he gets lastnight he had his picture taken several times by people who thought he was kool and it turned out worth going to get him for him lol, i wish my other boys liked to ride in the car they hide in the travel cage the whole time


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Aww how cute! It sounds like he is settling in nicely and is quite popular. My sweet little boy grew up into such a good squishy man.Yeah he does have a mouth on him. When I was raising him, his big things were headphones and my iPad. I guess they tasted good.


----------



## lovemyfurries

darkiss4428 said:


> yea i did he loves riding with me he sits on my dash of the car i drive when im stopped and loves all the attention he gets lastnight he had his picture taken several times by people who thought he was kool and it turned out worth going to get him for him lol, i wish my other boys liked to ride in the car they hide in the travel cage the whole time


Cute man


----------



## darkiss4428

he is such a good boy sofar my headphones have been safe he really doesn't chew on much but i do give him a lot to chew on and play with


----------



## darkiss4428

java got a new toy!! one of those kiddy neck pillows and he LOVESit!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ooh that's so so cute!!


----------



## gotchea

Hehe car toys! What a little luvbug! I want to steal him from you


----------



## darkiss4428

hehe, he is such a squishie boy sometimes when i get home late he sleeps with me.... on my head


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

He turned into such a squish. When I was raising him, he was a little happy, busy bee who never stopped moving.  

And wow, he has really grown since I last saw him!


----------



## darkiss4428

java tonight while stopped at a train crossing


----------



## darkiss4428

we also have bear tonight but he is more interested in exploring than sleeping


----------



## darkiss4428

java and bear


----------



## lovemyfurries

darkiss4428 said:


> java tonight while stopped at a train crossing


Oh my gosh, Java is too cute!!


----------



## darkiss4428

i know, first timr i sae him i was sunk on the cuteness i knew he was gonna be pretty but turned out he was a kaw droper


----------



## darkiss4428

i just realized how bad typoed that was its supposed to sayi know, firat time i saw him i was sunk on the cuteness i knew he was gonna be pretty but turned out he was a jaw dropper


----------



## darkiss4428

java update! with pics


----------



## darkiss4428

more sleepy java


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies

Darkiss, where did you get the cool travel teddy from? (If you don't mind me asking!). I'm UK based and I believe you're US but I can always have a look :') My lad Rupert would love one of them!


----------



## darkiss4428

i got it from pilot travel center you can google kid neck travel pillow and probably find a shipable or local one


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies

Ahhh thats brill! Thank you


----------



## darkiss4428

no problem


----------



## lovemyfurries

Java is so cute!! He looks in his element


----------



## darkiss4428

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/181246525459?lpid=82

his exact monkey pillow, and he geta depressed when i leave him at home and beats me to the door for work every night


----------



## darkiss4428

javas first video sorry its sideways if anyone knows how to change it please let me know and i will fix itjava the sleepy rat: http://youtu.be/VtZExXXxws8


----------



## gotchea

Haha I love him so much! Just had to comment here too


----------



## darkiss4428

officer pulled me over for a news paper convo went.... officer: mam do you know how fast you were going? me: the speed of rat..... (officer looks at gauges and walks away laughing so hard he forgot his paper...)


----------



## lovemyfurries

Aw that was too cute!! Java you cutie pie


----------



## darkiss4428

there is a ac vent right by his head if you can see it, he loves it


----------



## lovemyfurries

Oh heck I laughed so now that was funny


----------



## darkiss4428

lol he is my sweet boy i gotta get more pics of my others too


----------



## lovemyfurries

He just reminds me so much of my Monty. While I was cooking tonight, he was at my feet then on my feet, every now and then getting a little tidbit to eat. At one stage he stood so straight up that he almost fell over backwards. It was so cute and funny


----------



## darkiss4428

java helpinge get the mail, sorry its been so long since a update i now have to go to a friends house for wifi


----------

